# Overclocking for the first time. Can my computer handle it?



## Reaper132 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey, First thread in this forum 

Anyway, I want to OC my video card to run Fallout 3. It only runs slightly short, and I have downloaded and installed ATITools, but haven't use it as I am an inexperienced overclocker. My comp specs are below. Will this work?


```
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 3
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
	
Motherboard	
CPU Type	Unknown, 2666 MHz (16 x 167)
Motherboard Name	Unknown
Motherboard Chipset	Unknown
System Memory	2010 MB
BIOS Type	Intel (09/22/08)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Intel(R) Active Management Technology - SOL (COM3)
	
Display	
Video Adapter	Radeon X1650 Series Secondary  (512 MB)
Video Adapter	Radeon X1650 Series  (512 MB)
Monitor	Dell E772c  [17" CRT]  (6418028N08GG)
	
Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Realtek HD Audio output
	
Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
IDE Controller	Intel(R) ICH9R/DO/DH 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller	D347PRT SCSI Controller
Disk Drive	ST3500630AS  (465 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive	WD My Book USB Device  (465 GB, USB)
Disk Drive	HP Photosmart C7200 USB Device
Optical Drive	Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P
Optical Drive	SONY DVD RW DRU-830A
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK
	
Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	476929 MB (326433 MB free)
J: (NTFS)	476929 MB (473115 MB free)
Total Size	931.5 GB (780.8 GB free) 


CPU Properties	
CPU Type	Unknown
CPUID CPU Name	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz
CPUID Revision	000006FBh
	
CPU Speed	
CPU Clock	2661.65 MHz  (original: 2667 MHz)
CPU Multiplier	11.5x
CPU FSB	231.45 MHz
	
CPU Cache	
L1 Code Cache	32 KB
L1 Data Cache	32 KB
L2 Cache	4 MB  (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)
	
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	JOQ3510J.86A.0954.2008.0922.2331
Motherboard Name	Unknown
	
BIOS Properties	
System BIOS Date	09/22/08
Video BIOS Date	04/02/07
DMI BIOS Version	JOQ3510J.86A.0954.2008.0922.2331

RAM

Size: 1024 MB (x2)
Manufacturer: Crucial Technology (x2)
```


----------

